# ألقاب العذراء مريم و رموزها



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

* 

أ: ألقاب من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله:


1- نلقبها بالملكة : القائمة عن يمين الملك.
ونذكر في ذلك قول المزمور قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك ( مز 45 : 9) ولذلك دائما ترسم في أيقونتها علي يمين السيد المسيح ونقول عنها في القداس الإلهي سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا ...

2- نقول عنها أيضا أمنا القديسة العذراء
وفي ذلك قول السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب لتلميذه القديس يوحنا الحبيب هذه أمك (يو 19 : 27).

3- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بسلم يعقوب:
تلك السلم التي كانت واصلة بين الأرض والسماء ( تك 28: 12) وهذا رمز للعذراء التي بولادتها للمسيح أوصلت سكان الأرض إلي السماء.

4- وقد لقبت العذراء أيضا بالعروس:
لأنها العروس الحقيقية لرب المجد وتحقق فيها قول الرب لها في المزمور إسمعي يا إبنتي وانظري وأميلي أذنك وأنسي شعبك وبيت أبيك . فإن الملك قد اشتهي حسنك لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين(مز 84) ولذلك لقبت بصديقة سليمان أي عذراء النشيد؟
وقيل عنها في نفس المزمور كل مجد إبنة الملك من داخل مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة.

5- ونلقبها أيضا بلقب الحمامة الحسنة:
متذكرين الحمامة الحسنة التي حملت لأبينا نوح غصنا من الزيتون رمزا للسلام ، تحمل إليه بشري الخلاص من مياه الطوافان ( تك 8: 11) وبهذا اللقب يبخر الكاهن لأيقونتها وهو خارج من الهيكل وهو يقول السلام لك أيتها العذراء مريم الحمامة الحسنة والعذراء تشبه بالحمامة في بساطتها وطهرها وعمل الروح القدس فيها وتشبه بالحمامة التي حملت بشري الخلاص بعد الطوفان لأنها حملت بشري الخلاص بالمسيح.

6- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بالسحابة:
لإرتفاعها من جهة ولأنه هكذا شبهتها النبوة في مجيئها إلي مصر وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلي مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها (أش 19 : 1) وعبارة سحابة ترمز إلي إرتفاعها وترمز إلي الرب الذي يجئ علي السحاب ( مت16 : 27).



ب: ألقابها ورموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح:


7- ومن الألقاب التي وصفت بها العذراء (ثيئوطوكوس)
أي والدة الإله وهذا اللقب الذي أطلقه عليها المجمع المسكوني المقدس المنعقد في أفسس سنة 431م وهو اللقب الذي تمسك به القديس كيرلس الكبير ردا علي نسطور...
وبهذا اللقب أم ربي خاطبتها القديسة أليصابات ( لو 1 : 43).

8- ومن ألقابها أيضا المجمرة الذهب :
ونسميها ( تي شوري) أي المجمرة بالقبطية وأحيانا شورية هرون ... أما لجمر الذي في داخلها ففيه الفحم يرمز إلي ناسوت المسيح والنار ترمز إلي لاهوته كما قيل في الكتاب إلهنا نار أكلة ( عب 12 :29).
فالمجمرة ترمز إلي بطن العذراء الذي فيه كان اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت وكون المجمرة من ذهب فهذا يدل علي عظمة العذراء ونقاوتها ونظرا لطهارة العذراء وقدسيتها فإن العذراء نسميها في ألحانها المجمرةا لذهب.

9- وتلقب العذراء أيضا بالسماء الثانية:
لأنه كما أن السماء هي مسكن الله هكذا كانت العذراء مريم أثناء الحمل المقدس مسكنا لله.

10- وتلقب العذراء كذلك بمدينة الله :
وتتحقق فيها النبوءة التي في المزمور أعمال مجيدة قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله (مز86) أو يقال عنها مدينة الملك العظيم أو تحقق فيها نبوءات معينة قد قيلت عن أورشليم ... أو صهيون كما قيل أيضا في المزمور صهيون الأم تقول إن إنسانا وإنسانا صار فيها وهو العلي الذي أسسها ..( مز 87).

11- لقبت العذراء بالكرمة التي وجد فيها عنقود الحياة:
أي السيد المسيح وبهذا اللقب تتشفع بها الكنيسة في صلاة الساعة الثالثة وتقول لها يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة

12- وبصفة هذه الأمومة لها ألقاب أخري منها:
- أم النور الحقيقي ، علي إعتبار أن السيد المسيح قيل عنه إنه النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان (يو 1: 9).
- وبنفس الوضع لقبت بالمنارة الذهبية لأنها تحمل النور.
- أم القدوس علي إعتبار أن الملاك حينما بشرها بميلاد المسيح قال لها لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله (لو 1 :35) .
- أم المخلص لأن السيد المسيح هو مخلص العالم وقد دعي اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1 : 21).

13- ومن رموزها أيضا العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي :
( خر 3 : 2) ونقول في المديحة العليقة التي رآها موسي النبي في البرية مثال أم النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتية تسعة أشهر في أحشاها ولم تمسسها بأذية فالسيد الرب قيل عنه إنه نار أكلة ( عب 12 : 29) ترمز إليه النار التي تشتعل داخل العليقة والعليقة ترمز للقديسة العذراء.

14- ومن رموزها أيضا تابوت العهد:
وكان هذا التابوت من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس . مغشي بالذهب من الداخل والخارج (خر 25: 10، 22) رمزا لنقاوة العذراء وعظمتها وكانت رمزا أيضا لما يحمله التابوت في داخله من أشياء ترمز إلي السيد المسيح.
فقد كان يحفظ فيه قسط من ذهب يه المن ، وعصا هرون التي أفرخت (عب 9 : 4) . ولوحا الشريعة ( رمزا لكلمة الله المتجسد).

15- وهكذا تشبه العذراء أيضا بقسط المن:
لأن المن كان رمزا للسيد المسيح باعتباره الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ، كل من يأكله يحيا به أو هو أيضا خبز الحياة (يو 6 : 32, 48, 49) ومادام السيد المسيح يشبه بالمن فيمكن إذن تشبيه العذراء بقسط المن الذي حمل هذا الخبز السماوي داخله.

16- وتشبه العذراء أيضا بعصا هرون التي أفرخي:
أي أزهرت وحملت براعم الحياة بمعجزة ( عد 17 : 6-8) مع ان العصا أصلا لا حياة فيها يمكن أن تفرخ زهرا وثمرا. وذلك يرمز لبتولية العذراء التي ما كان ممكنا أن تفرخ نسلا إنما ولدت بمعجزة . ورد هذا الوصف في إبصالية الأحد.

17- خيمة الإجتماع ( قبة موسي):
خيمة الإجتماع كان يحل فيها الرب والعذراء حل فيها لرب وفي الأمرين أظهر الله محبته لشعبه وهكذا نقول في الأبصلمودية القبة التي صنعها موسي علي جبل سيناء ، شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء ... التي الله داخلها.

18- وتشبه العذراء بالباب الذي في المشرق:
ذلك الذي رآه حزقيال النبي وقال عنه الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان . لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا حز 44 : 1- 2) وهذا الباب الذي في المشرق رأي عنده النبي مجد الرب وقد ملأ النبي ( حز43 : 2- 5) .
وهذا يرمز إلي بتولية العذراء التي كانت من بلاد المشرق . وكيف أن هذه البتولية ظلت مختومة.

19- باب الحياة – باب الخلاص:
السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج (حز44 : 2).
فإذا كان الرب هو الحياة تكون هي باب الحياة . وقد قال الرب أنا هو القيامة والحياة ( يو11 : 25) لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة الباب الذي خرج منه الرب مانحا حياة لكل المؤمنين به.
وإذا كان الرب هو الخلاص، إذ جاء خلاصا للعالم يخلص ما قد هلك ( لو19 : 10) حينئذ تكون العذراء هي باب الخلاص
وليس غريبا أن تلقب العذراء بالباب وقال أبونا يعقوب عن بيت إيل ما أرهب هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء ( تك 28: 17).

20- شبهت أيضا بقدس الأقداس:
هذا لأنه كان يدخل رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة كل سنة ليصنع تكفيرا عن الشعب كله ومريم العذراء حل داخلها رب المجد مرة واحدة لأجل فداء العالم كله.​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رااائع ومتكامل *
*ميرررررسي ليكي حبيبتي *
*شفاعتك يا ام النور تكون مع جميعنا *
*ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2009)

رووووعة ريد روز
تسلم ايديكى
موضوع جميل ومميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*شفاعة ام النور تكون معنا امين

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جداااا

يستحق التقييم

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع  ومميز  يا ريد

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## jojo_angelic (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
شكرا ليكي red rose
بركات وشفاعة ام النور تكون مع الجميـــــــع


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رااائع ومتكامل *
> *ميرررررسي ليكي حبيبتي *
> *شفاعتك يا ام النور تكون مع جميعنا *
> *ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​



*مرررررررررسي يا ميرو لمشاركتك
صلوات العدرا تكون معك دايما ​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> الرب يباركك​*


*
مرررررررررسي يا مارثا 
نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يبارك كل ايام حياتك +​​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> رووووعة ريد روز
> تسلم ايديكى
> موضوع جميل ومميز
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


*
مشكووووور يا جرجس على مرورك 
صلوات العدرا تحميك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *شفاعة ام النور تكون معنا امين
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جداااا
> 
> ...


*
مررررسي لمرورك يا قمرة 
صلوات العدرا تحميكي +
​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  ومميز  يا ريد
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرررررررررررسي لمشاركتك يا كليمو 
ربنا يحميك +
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا روز 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> شكرا ليكي red rose
> بركات وشفاعة ام النور تكون مع الجميـــــــع


*
مررررررررسي على المرور يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك +​*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا يا رب ...

يسلمو كتير موضوع رائع ......الرب يبارك حياتك ......​_


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا يا رب ...
> 
> يسلمو كتير موضوع رائع ......الرب يبارك حياتك ......​_



_*مرررررررررسي لمرورك مسيحية و اعتز
صلوات العدرا تكون معك 
​​*_


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
مرسي لمشاركتك المجدلية 
صلوات العدرا تحميكي​*


----------



## marean magdy (21 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل بجد ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2009)

marean magdy قال:


> *موضوع جميل بجد ربنا يباركك​*



*مرسي يا ماريان على المشاركة 
صلوات العدرا تحميكي​*


----------

